# handle bars mounted under head tube



## Superman1984 (Oct 16, 2020)

I have seen what appears to be mounting the handlebars Under the head tube & am wondering a few things; 1st can this be done using 1 1/8" threadless chopper style triple tree forks?


#2 How is it done Exactly? 

#3 How does it affect riding If Any way other than throwing your bars lower?


----------



## JLF (Oct 18, 2020)

I’ve only seen it done with a springer front fork and it looks as if the steer tube is simply swapped upside down.  Everything else remains the same.  Then the stem installed as normal (although upside down) and the bars attached. 

I have only seen ape hangers used so that they reach at least above the top tube of the frame. Effectively placing the grips in about the same place where a normal stem and straight / mountain bike handle bar would sit.

Also, I think this would only work with a ‘low rider’ springer fork, to allow clearance for the front wheel.

On a triple tree fork, there may be enough room with a 1 1/8 BMX, MTB front load stem to have wheel clearance. You’d still need a tall bar, ape hanger, Stingray style to reach the grips.
Or, I could we totally wrong too.


----------



## Colonel Mustard (Oct 18, 2020)

Flipped springer






1.125 triple tree







Regular fork with quill inserted


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 18, 2020)

Captain Awesome said:


> View attachment 1286102
> 
> Flipped springer
> 
> ...



You Really are Captain Awesome! That blue bike is practically Exactly what I needed to see. I have been having a hard time figuring out what bar setup I want to run on my '04 Nirve Switchblade & 1 random pic via google blew my mind. You just nailed it back down with those pics. @JLF you're the man as that info was what I thought but wasn't sure would work.




I should be safe as these forks are like 32"+ .... unless I cut them down some which may happen later.


----------



## JLF (Oct 18, 2020)

Nice bike!  I think it’s going to look great and give  your bike a custom look with just a simple bolt on, thinking outside of the box idea!  
Makes me want to build something now too... as if I need another project.  
Post photos once you’ve made the switch!


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 18, 2020)

JLF said:


> Nice bike!  I think it’s going to look great and give  your bike a custom look with just a simple bolt on, thinking outside of the box idea!
> Makes me want to build something now too... as if I need another project.
> Post photos once you’ve made the switch!



Thanks. I wasn't sure I like the bars being so high (those are 16" Dyno style) they ride comfortably but I also have some Wald 13.5" & they feel good to so I wanted something outside of traditional. Not to mention it's like "whoa how is that done & what is that" on top of a somewhat uncommon chopper frame. You guys are Great!


----------

